# White River Bow Hunters Club



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

to the top


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

back to the top..we are looking forward to a good turn out !!


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

i will be there


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

*replyed yesterday but....*



wpk said:


> i will be there



since AT lost a day...but i am glad to see it up and gooing again...thier is going to be a free hog roast for all that come out...anyone in the area should attend...good people and good times..when i'm not on the range i'll be with the Gods Country Outdoors booth. hopefully wearing an Athens shirt or hat..come by and say Hi..jcmorgan31 is the owner so he'll also be thier..hope to meet alot of fellow hoosier AT members thier.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

T t t


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

only 2 weeks away!! this is going to be a great event to bring the family or just come to check things out and meet/shoot with some "good 'ol country folk" thier should be a few venders thier as well ! !


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

to the top for the free hog roast for the shooters that intend


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

back to page one!:whip2: j

I just got informed that Athens Archery will be makin an appearance at the shoot...so if you are in the area and havn't had the chance to see thier line of products come on out...it is ging to be a good time.!


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

I was just told today that they are TRYING to get a 3D pop up course set up for the shoot. Will know more about it a couple of days before the shoot.


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

only 4 days away ! good people, good food, good times, come and help make this a great year to remember !


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

I just found out last night..but got to busy to get on here and post it..sorry...the 3D pop-up will be at the shoot this saturday...so, come out and have some fun and get ya somethin to eat!!


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

Only one day left...I was told that thier are going to be over 40 BIG Buck heads on display..150 and up class Bruisers come see some of the monsters harvested in Indiana!


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

The shoot is now over. And was a big hit, we had over 200 shooters come out and spend the day full of activities...It was the biggest turn out in a few years. We just wanted to thank all that was able show up and participate. We had the regular 30 target shoot, 3D pop-ups, a smoker course, 50, 75, 100yrd shoot out, a milk jug shoot (which is just awsome) and ended saturday night with the **** shoot after dark. Scores will be posted on www.whiteriverbowhunters.com We had a few venders thier and want to give them thanks for being part of the 43rd annual Jamboree, Athens Archery, Gods Country Outdoors, J&R Guide Services, and Maple Archery. We hope that everyone had a great time and will come see us again next year.
God Bless and Happy Shooting !


----------

